# Tuschetti chicken?



## chocococo (Feb 15, 2006)

I hope you guys can help me 

I have been looking for this recipe for some time now,(the spelling amy be off) but to no avail -what I do know for sure is that it is a Ukrainian dish. It tastes yummylicious!!. any help would be greatly appreciated Thanks!


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2006)

CharlieD where are you? Do you know of this dish?


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Chocococo, I don't know the dish you mean, sorry. But do you know of any of the ingredients, perhaps we could help you find it via the ingredients


----------



## chocococo (Feb 15, 2006)

you guys are too sweet

well, other than chicken, there was rosemary and a couple of other herbs, and some other ingredients, which I cannot remember-I know I am not much help, it was cooked in a pot, on the element...  

thanks for your help, I really, really appreciate it


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 16, 2006)

_*Tuschetti*_ sounds like a creative chef's contraction of _*Tusc*an_ and _Spag*hetti*_. Since this dish contains chicken it could be Tuscan Spaghetti Chicken or Tuscan Chicken with Spaghetti. And, there are easily a dozen variations on these. 

The problem is that we need a little more info on the dish. There is more than one way to make Tuscan Chicken (fried, sautéed, baked, grilled, stewed - whole breasts or cut into pieces) - and there is more than one sauce that might be used (tomato based, white wine and cream, etc.) and were there any beans in the dish - Tuscans are known throughout Italy as "_the bean eaters_". 

Where did you have this dish, and get the name?

The more you can remember about how it looked on your plate the closer we can probably get to helping you find a recipe.


----------



## jkath (Feb 16, 2006)

okay, here's the closest I could find...but sadly no rosemary, so I'm sure this isn't it. However, I will post it, as it sounds delightful!

12 oz Chicken boneless & skinless, minced
5 tbsp Butter, seperated
1 Garlic clove minced
1 Onion minced
1/2 tbsp Nutmeg ground fine
1/2 cupSwiss cheese grated
1/2 cup Feta cheese crumbled
3 tbsp Sour cream or plain yogurt
1/2 lbs Mushrooms, fresh, washed &-coarsely chopped

*Preheat oven to 400.*
Using 4 tbsp of butter, saute onion and garlic.
Stir in the chicken.
Cook till chicken is cooked through.
(add salt & pepper to taste)
Remove from heat. Add the yogurt and nutmeg.

Pour the chicken mixture into a baking dish and sprinkle with grated cheese.
Bake for 15 minutes, or till cheese is bubbly.


----------



## chocococo (Feb 16, 2006)

oooh thanks for the recipe jkath , I will definitely give that a try.

Well,I had this dish many years ago, at my friend's mom's house-she is of Ukrainian descent(I have absolutely no way of contacting them these days).
It is solely a chicken dish(no pasta or anything else of that kind). there is no cream involved, it is cooked in butter, and it is the spices/herbs added that make this dish so delicious. I actually tried making it on my own with bone in chicken backs with the skin on, garlic, rosemary , and oregano(yup, I just remembered that this is another ingedient),and she added water, basically I seared it in the pot and then let it sit for a while, as my friend's mom had done-only mine came out horrible tasting, so I am sure that I am missing something

thanks for the input and all the effort I am beginning to think that perhaps this was a dish that only his mom had labelled as Tuschetti, and that it may have had a different name alltogether.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm sorry I am no help on this one. The name doesn't ring a bell. Doesn't even sound Ukrainian. As far as doing a chicken in the pot, here is what I do.
 
 
Zharkoe:
 
That is Ukrainian meat stew
 
 
Do you have a Dutch oven? You are going to need one. You can also use plain old non-stick pot.


 I use either chicken or short ribs, or stew meet; shank is really good.
My Dutch oven is pretty big; I can cook probably up to 6-7 pounds of meat.

So let’s say: 

3-31/2 lb meat of your choosing;
Or 1 whole chicken or chicken parts about that weight
1 large or 2 medium onions.
2-3-tb spoons oil
½ t baking soda
1-2 quarts boiling water
Salt, pepper, herbs and other spices to taste.

I do not like onion, so I try to cut it so small when it’s cooked it is almost non-existent.
Heat up oil in the Dutch oven. Slice onion into little squares. For those who can speak normal English (unlike me) that’s called dicing. Put into oil and sauté until it is golden brown, but do not burn. Add baking soda and pour about a cup of boiling water over it. Stir the whole mixture. Wait until the water is almost evaporated and Add meat/chicken, season it and fry until it is brown on all sides. 10-15 min or so depends on meat and how you cut it. I usually try to have 2-inch cubes or chicken I like to cut into eighth. Add water just to barely cover the meat and cook until water starts boiling. Now, if it is chicken I put in the oven 220-230 and just cook it uncovered till it is done (about one hour). With beef, I like to put in the oven and cook it all night or 5-6-7 hours. Last hour or so uncover it, of course, if I do not have time I just cook till it is ready on the stove top. Now there are things you can do after. I.e. I add potato, or rice, or potato and carrots, or potato and beans, or really, you can put other veggies. Or do not do anything just serve with a side dish of you’re choosing. 
 Some time before it is done taste and re-season. Now, if I add veggies, I like to take meat out, cook potato and than add meat back, at the end, reheat and serve. If you add potato, beans, or carrots you may or may not need to add water. It will take couple of times to see how you like it. I like a bit more liquid at the end, especially with potato, you can use it to poor over it, kind of like gravy. With rice, you should make sure to add amount of rice that by the time it is ready there is no water left, just like rice pilaf. It depends on type of rice you use. The rice I use usually doubles in amount so for every cup of water in the pot (approximately) I add half a cup of rise. Very important to check for seasoning because rise and beans especially, will need extra salt to be added.

Now I hope you enjoy it. If you do not understand my babbling here, please ask I’ll try to explain better. Really, zharkoe is one of the easiest things to make. But if it is done properly, it will have this beautiful brown to a dark brown color, very pleasant aroma and taste really good. Nothing like a bowl of zharkoe on the cold day. I do not make it as much in the summer, but in the winter, it is one of my and my family’s favorites.


P.S. extra onion wouldn't hurt. Gives extra flavor.
 
 
I hope this is what you are looking for.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 19, 2006)

You know, the more I look at that name the more i think i have right recipe here, the other name for dish above is Tushennoe miaso, miaso is meat, tushennoe or more Ukraianian way to pronounce tushenne is stewed meat. Try it.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 19, 2006)

P.S. Yes, you can use butter instead of oil.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey, CharlieD - don't worry about your English - it is very good! Only worry if I decide to start trying to speak or type in Ukraianian!!!


----------

